# Wer ist der/die  beste Schnäppchenjäger/In? Suche gebrauchtes Notebook bis 500€



## boomsound (3. November 2017)

*Wer ist der/die  beste Schnäppchenjäger/In? Suche gebrauchtes Notebook bis 500€*

Hab mir vor 3 Jahren, mit Hilfe dieses Forums, einen PC selber zusammen bestellt und gebaut. Hat alles super funktioniert und läuft immer noch einwandfrei, aber leider bin ich schon wieder völlig raus aus der Materie. Wenn man sich nicht regelmäßig damit beschäftigt, vergisst man bzw. ich sehr schnell...

Dieses mal hab ich keine Lust mich wochenlang einzulesen um das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis zu bekommen. Hab ein bisschen gegoogelt und bin auf viele Händler gestoßen, die gebrauchte Notebooks mit Gewährleistung verkaufen. Kann aber keine fundierte Entscheidung treffen. 

Vielleicht hat ja jemand der sich auskennt Lust, mal ein bisschen auf "Jagt" für mich zu gehen.

Danke im Voraus


MfG

Boomsound


----------



## airXgamer (3. November 2017)

*AW: Wer ist der/die  beste Schnäppchenjäger/In? Suche gebrauchtes Notebook bis 500€*

Was ist gefordert?
 FullHD Bildschirm, 4 oder 8GB RAM, HDD, SSD, PC der 15h auf Akku laufen soll, 17" Fernseherersatz.... Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten.

Spontan werfe ich mal als Allrounder ein gebrauchtes T Serie Thinkpad in den Raum, Modelle T440, T440p, T440s, klein auch X240, von Privat auch schon T450 (knapp am Budget.)


----------



## boomsound (6. November 2017)

*AW: Wer ist der/die  beste Schnäppchenjäger/In? Suche gebrauchtes Notebook bis 500€*

mir geht's einfach um das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Frei nach dem Motto, alles kann, nix muss... 

Was haltet ihr grundsätzlich von notebooksbilliger.de?

Und speziell diesem Angebot? günstige Gebrauchtware: Lenovo ThinkPad T430 bei notebooksbilliger.de 


Und wie schätzt ihr die Angebote dieses Shops ein? Onlineshop - Laptops & more


----------



## airXgamer (6. November 2017)

*AW: Wer ist der/die  beste SchnÃ¤ppchenjÃ¤ger/In? Suche gebrauchtes Notebook bis 500â‚¬*



boomsound schrieb:


> mir geht's einfach um das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Frei nach dem Motto, alles kann, nix muss...
> 
> Was haltet ihr grundsätzlich von notebooksbilliger.de?
> 
> Und speziell diesem Angebot? günstige Gebrauchtware: Lenovo ThinkPad T430 bei notebooksbilliger.de


Lenovo ThinkPad T440p Intel i5 2,6GHz 8GB 500GB Cam Win10 Pro
Nachfolgermodell, gleicher Preis, dafür ohne SSD. Der i5 und der i7 tun sich im Normalbetrieb nichts. Eine SSD kannst du selber nachrüsten, geht ähnlich einfach wie im normalen PC.

Lenovo ThinkPad T440 UK
Modell der gleichen Serie, ähnliche Ausstattung, mit HD+ Touch Bildschirm. Den Bildschirm würde ich zumindest mal "interressant" nennen.



boomsound schrieb:


> Und wie schätzt ihr die Angebote dieses Shops ein? Onlineshop - Laptops & more


Ich habe mir das Angebot im Lenovo Bereich mal angeschaut. Das T430 geht preislich, das X220 auch, das T510 finde ich persönlich zu teuer, einfach weil die T510 Serie schon recht alt ist. Ansonsten ok.


----------



## boomsound (7. November 2017)

*AW: Wer ist der/die  beste Schnäppchenjäger/In? Suche gebrauchtes Notebook bis 500€*

Danke Dir, habe mir jetzt den hier bestellt:

Lenovo ThinkPad T440 UK

Hatte keine Zeit mehr um auf was Besseres zu warten, ist ja aber auch kein schlechtes Angebot.


----------

